# internet spread betting



## dublin14 (19 Nov 2004)

Now that internet spreadbetting is available here from various sources, does anyone have live experience of using it here?
Im thinking of having a dabble with it, allowing for all the necessary caveats and risks!
Also any useful information links or publications out there that people have come across?


----------



## sunnyday (23 Nov 2004)

Have you seen my post in Savings and Investments about Delta Index? It might be of interest to you to have a virtual trial before putting your hard earned on the line.


----------



## Max Hopper (23 Nov 2004)

<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->

​<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->_Free Seminar:_ An Introduction to Financial Spread Betting by IG Index<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->*The Shelbourne Hotel, Dublin — Thursday 25 November 2004 from 6.30pm*<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Financial spread betting is increasingly recognised as an intelligent alternative to conventional share dealing. In volatile or bear markets spread betting provides a simple and flexible way to improve the return on your investments. You can quickly open a position without tying up funds, and you can always go long or short of any market.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->IG Index are the world leaders in spread betting, with over 30 years’ experience and an unparalleled level of service. IG will be holding a *free* seminar at the Shelbourne Hotel in Dublin on the evening of 25 November and would be delighted if you could join us to discover the many advantages of spread betting on financial markets:*<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Tax-free profits*</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->Because your transaction is a bet, all your profits are tax-free<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Thousands of markets</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->One trading account gives you access to a vast range of shares, futures, currencies, commodities and options<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Limited Risk</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->Put a guaranteed ceiling on your maximum possible loss without limiting your profit potential*<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->The evening will feature valuable presentations including:*<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>How spread betting works, plus our full range of services</li><li>A demonstration of our groundbreaking internet dealing system</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->*<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Please note that spread betting is a leveraged product and can result in losses that exceed your initial deposit. It may not be suitable for everyone, so please ensure that you fully understand the risks involved. The value of investments is variable and, unless guaranteed, can go down as well as up. Past performance or experience does not necessarily give a guide for the future. Changes in exchange rates may have an adverse effect on the value, price or income of the product.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->There will be a complimentary buffet, and question-and-answer sessions following the main presentations. There is no charge to attend this seminar, but places will be strictly limited so please call us on 1800 411033 or e-mail  danm@igindex.co.uk, stating how many tickets you require (max 2 per person), your postal address and telephone number.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->*Tax law can, of course, be changed.


----------



## dublin14 (24 Nov 2004)

Thanks Sunnyday and Max for comments.

Im aware of the Delta index stuff, and was wondering if 
anyone had real life experiences of spread betting, and the good and bad points that they found.


----------

